# SWWWEEEEEET!!! Delta 46-460



## Bree (Jul 30, 2009)

The stork arrived with my new baby... the Delta 46-460 VS 1 HP Midi Lathe.  WOW!!  Is this one swweeeeet machine!!

Solidly built.  Beautifully machined ways.  Excellent fit and finish.  Spur center to live center point to point test... dead on.

Motor... unbelievable... quiet as a church mouse.  Variable speed ramp up is smooth and true.  Belt changes... Oh my God you are going to wish you had one of these once you see how simple it is.  Reverse drive... runs just like forward.  Well engineered safety mechanisms prevent flip flopping the forward and reverse drives.

This lathe is heavy.  15 or 20 pounds more than my mini.  It is taller and has what looks to be a much higher quality casting.  It is solid on the benchtop without even having any anti-skid pads under it.

The accessories are very well made especially the faceplate.  The tool rests have both been smoothed on the top so there will be no catches as your tools run along the rest.  Very nice spur and live centers.

She goes to work doing some turning tomorrow evening.  But right now this machine is looking really SWEET!!!  The guys at Rockler finally got one unpacked and on display and they were drooling over it.  They are replacing all their Jet VS Minis that they use for turning classes with this Delta and they are excited and impatient as their shipment hasn't arrived yet.  Poor darlings!!

When you all check this lathe out closely I expect to hear a lot of pen turners saying... "I gotta get me one of these!!"
:biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:


----------



## jleiwig (Jul 31, 2009)

No pictures = didn't happen


----------



## dntrost (Jul 31, 2009)

Have to agree can't see anything from here bet it is still just your dream machine!


----------



## Gary Max (Jul 31, 2009)

He does have less than a 100 post----maybe no one told him?????????


----------



## Rollerbob (Jul 31, 2009)

Gary, I think Bree is a she to thee!!:biggrin:


----------



## Gary Max (Jul 31, 2009)

Same guildlines for everyone??????????


----------



## Bree (Jul 31, 2009)

Machine PIX coming team!









:biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:


----------



## Don Gaiser (Jul 31, 2009)

I got mine last month... beautiful machine.... still have not got to use it as all my $$$ went into buying the lathe.... wont have it paid off for another month... wife wont let me buy anything else until paid off...  WAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA....
... man do I feel better after that ...    well a little bit anyway


----------



## jyreene (Jul 31, 2009)

Still didn't happen.  Could be at a store!


----------



## Bree (Jul 31, 2009)

Don Gaiser said:


> I got mine last month... beautiful machine.... still have not got to use it as all my $$$ went into buying the lathe.... wont have it paid off for another month... wife wont let me buy anything else until paid off...  WAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA....
> ... man do I feel better after that ... well a little bit anyway


 
LOL!!  I know EXACTLY what you mean Don!!  I once bought an expensive 4-Runner so I could tow a boat I wanted with it but by the time I got done buying the 4-Runner I didn't have enough $$$ to buy the boat!!!  Never did get that boat either.


----------



## jdmyers4 (Jul 31, 2009)

Hey Bree, I'm in the market for a mini lathe.  I was thinking about the Jet 1220vs, but now you got me thinking maybe I should get the Delta.  Looks like a nice machine.  

Keep us posted on how it operates!  More pictures - please.


----------



## Bree (Jul 31, 2009)

jdmyers4 said:


> Hey Bree, I'm in the market for a mini lathe. I was thinking about the Jet 1220vs, but now you got me thinking maybe I should get the Delta. Looks like a nice machine.
> 
> Keep us posted on how it operates! More pictures - please.


 
I am going down to take some PIX now and I will post some up tomorrow to calm the sceptics!

I think this machine will kick the Jet 1220 VS's butt!  And I have several pieces of Jet equipment which I am very happy with.  But I think Delta caught Jet napping on this one.


----------



## Gary Max (Jul 31, 2009)

Plus it has a 5 year warranty.


----------



## Bree (Aug 1, 2009)

You wanted PIX... so you gets them!!





Front View w/6" Tool Rest 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Rear View 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Belt Access Front & Side (Front cover is strong plastic and side door is metal.)




Belt Loosened for Change 




Belt Tightened after Change




Milling on the Ways




Controls (Flash has lightened the colors)

End of PIX Set #1
:bananen_smilies051::bananen_smilies051::bananen_smilies051:


----------



## Bree (Aug 1, 2009)

PIX Set #2

Here is the biggie... the point to point, headstock to tailstock alignment test.




Side View Alignment Test




Top View Alignment Test




Tail Fully Extended (Note scale)




Tailstock Extended Full View




Faceplate




12" Tool Rest




With My 9" Round Bar Tool Rest




Indexing Key  (Photo is not rotated)




Speed Chart




Tail End Bed Extension Dock.

Will turn a pen on it tomorrow.  Was too busy at work today.
:drink::drink::drink:


----------



## Bree (Aug 1, 2009)

If there is anything else that you want a special picture of, just ask and I will snap a PIC for you.  So far... the lathe has met or exceeded all my expectations... especially the alignment test.  It blew away the Nova DVR that I had been considering.  That is the biggest surprise of all because I would have expected exactly the opposite.


----------



## GouletPens (Aug 1, 2009)

Keep us posted on how it functions once you get that puppy fired up!


----------



## danroggensee (Aug 1, 2009)

i want i want please please please. Great looking machine.

Dannie


----------



## rjwolfe3 (Aug 1, 2009)

I am so jealous!


----------



## bradh (Aug 1, 2009)

Yes, please give us a review after you used it. I am in the market for a new lathe too and would be very interested in your opinions here. 
I like the speed ranges and many of the other features I see here.


----------



## jdmyers4 (Aug 1, 2009)

Yeouch!  I just got bit by the... lust bug!

I want one of those too!  Thanks for the pictures, Bree.


----------



## Bree (Aug 1, 2009)

*Turning report on 46-460*

*Turning report on 46-460*

TURNS SLICKER than SPIT!!!
 
Nuf said.  Have a tough to turn pen in finishing right now.  Will post PIX when it is ready and assembled.


----------



## Fred (Aug 1, 2009)

Bree, that does appear to be a very nice machine. I hope that you get many hours of "fun" at the controls. I'm definitely sure you will be as pleased as your write-up makes me feel you already are ... even though the "baby" seems to remain clean.

BTW, your attachment of the magnetic bowl to hold your wrench is a perfect solution to a timeless problem that many continue to suffer with daily. I noticed you still have your extendable magnetic pickup (priceless back saver tool) nearby as well. 

Are the tail stock measurement markings etched into the metal or are they engraved?

Either way the machine appears to have many important features in place right out of the box. I especially would appreciate the presence of the indexing without an additional accessory plate. Nice to see Delta has included this feature built-in. :biggrin:


----------



## Jgrden (Aug 1, 2009)

Say, seeing that picture of the new Delta reminds me of how much glue can build up on a lathe. I clean mine on occasion but what would I use to keep glue from making it look ugly??

Don't glue on the lathe - right?


----------



## johnnycnc (Aug 1, 2009)

Nice machine, Bree!
I hope it gives you great service.


----------



## Bree (Aug 2, 2009)

Fred said:


> Bree, that does appear to be a very nice machine. I hope that you get many hours of "fun" at the controls. I'm definitely sure you will be as pleased as your write-up makes me feel you already are ... even though the "baby" seems to remain clean.
> 
> BTW, your attachment of the magnetic bowl to hold your wrench is a perfect solution to a timeless problem that many continue to suffer with daily. I noticed you still have your extendable magnetic pickup (priceless back saver tool) nearby as well.
> 
> ...


 
The scale is probably etched as the numbers are "in" the metal but not as deeply as an engraving would be.  They won't rub off.

Yeah... I have lots of magnets.  I have tools hanging from the floor joists right above the lathe and on each side of it.  3/4" Neodymiums hold the tools tenaciously.  Makes it easy to just reach up and grab a scissors, knife, or a tube inserter etc.

Easy way to attach little things like hex wrenches is to take a small neodymium magnet and just attach it to the side of the lathe and then plunk the hex wrench right on it.  You just slide the tool off and the magnet stays where it is.
:wink::wink::wink:


----------



## tim self (Aug 2, 2009)

OK, I think I've changed my mind about which lathe to upgrade to.  The only ? I have is who is selling them besides MikesTools?  30 minute websearch failed to locate besides way over priced from Mikes.


----------



## Bree (Aug 2, 2009)

I got mine from Rockler.  I also got a good quote from Toolnut.  Here is a repost from another thread.

 got a quote back from Toolnut which was very good. Maybe you guys can save some $$$. Here it is:

Brianne that 46-460 is on promo at the moment for only $524.99! This is a limited time promotion so let me know if you are interested to ensure there are some still available.


Sean Ackerman
www.toolnut.com
914.621.0200 (w)
914.260.6762 (c)

:biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:


----------



## GouletPens (Aug 2, 2009)

tim self said:


> OK, I think I've changed my mind about which lathe to upgrade to. The only ? I have is who is selling them besides MikesTools? 30 minute websearch failed to locate besides way over priced from Mikes.


Woodcraft has it online, I'll bet in the stores too. http://www.woodcraft.com/Product/20...e-Speed-Midi-Lathe---12-12--Model-46-460.aspx


----------



## Bree (Aug 2, 2009)

GouletPens said:


> Woodcraft has it online, I'll bet in the stores too. http://www.woodcraft.com/Product/20...e-Speed-Midi-Lathe---12-12--Model-46-460.aspx


 
I was over at Woodcraft today and they didn't have it.  And Rockler sold all the machines that they had. 
:frown::frown::frown:


----------



## MrPukaShell (Aug 2, 2009)

See if your local Lowe's can order you one.  From what I have heard they even have a good price.  Woodcraft also carries them


----------



## Don Gaiser (Aug 3, 2009)

I ordered mine from Best: Do It Hardware....  got it in in 5 days.


----------



## Don Gaiser (Aug 5, 2009)

Well, looky here...
http://www.woodcraft.com/Product/20...e---12-12--Model-46-460.aspx?refcode=09IN08NL


----------



## Bree (Aug 5, 2009)

Don Gaiser said:


> Well, looky here...
> http://www.woodcraft.com/Product/20...e---12-12--Model-46-460.aspx?refcode=09IN08NL


 
Don't ya love that $55 Excess Weight charge  and that is over and above ordinary shipping!
:curse::curse::curse:


----------



## GouletPens (Aug 6, 2009)

Bree said:


> Don't ya love that $55 Excess Weight charge and that is over and above ordinary shipping!
> :curse::curse::curse:


 By the way, nice hand truck!! I have that same one and man, I can't even count how many times I've used that thing.


----------



## Bree (Aug 6, 2009)

GouletPens said:


> By the way, nice hand truck!! I have that same one and man, I can't even count how many times I've used that thing.


 
We moved everything in this house with that hand truck and I mean everything!  I think I bought it at Menards in Chicago.


----------



## jimemac66 (Sep 4, 2009)

*Has anyone purchased from Tool Nut?*



Bree said:


> I got mine from Rockler.  I also got a good quote from Toolnut.  Here is a repost from another thread.
> 
> got a quote back from Toolnut which was very good. Maybe you guys can save some $$$. Here it is:
> 
> ...




Has anyone made any purchases from Tool Nut in NY? After reading Bree's post I requested a price quote from them on the Delta 46-460 and was quoted $521.99, which I consider an excellent price on the lathe. My problem is that I can't find any feedback on Tool Nut and I am a little reluctant to buy without knowing something about them. I appreciate any response.

Jim


----------



## Gary Max (Sep 4, 2009)

They have been around for years----I haven't bought from them but I have read many good things about the folks over at ToolNut.


----------



## Bree (Sep 4, 2009)

jimemac66 said:


> Has anyone made any purchases from Tool Nut in NY? After reading Bree's post I requested a price quote from them on the Delta 46-460 and was quoted $521.99, which I consider an excellent price on the lathe. My problem is that I can't find any feedback on Tool Nut and I am a little reluctant to buy without knowing something about them. I appreciate any response.
> 
> Jim


 
Tell him Bree sent you and maybe he will trim a little more off the price!!  Tell him I told you that he would trim a little extra!!  LOL!! Not that he will or even that he will remember me but you know the saying...  the squeaky wheel gets the oil!
:biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:


----------



## jimemac66 (Sep 4, 2009)

*Re: Tool Nut*

Thank you folks very much. I have been looking at midi lathes for a month trying to figure out just what to buy. I had almost decided on the Jet 1220vs when I learned about the Delta 46-460. I know that one should not covet thy neighbors lathe, but I just can't help myself. Thanks for the info on Tool Nut.


                                                          Jim


Never raise your hand to a child....it exposes your groin.:bulgy-eyes:


----------



## KenV (Sep 4, 2009)

Nice upgrade from the one on the bench -- have looked at this one and it sets a mark that is hard to beat for that size of gear.   I get a green tint as I have to stay with the big lathe now that I have one -- I would be pilloried if another lathe came in the door -- agreement with SWMBO is that I would send lathes out the door.

You obviously have good taste in lathes --  many happy hours of spining stuff is in your future.


----------



## nava1uni (Sep 9, 2009)

Looks like a wonderful treat to yourself.  It looks like a really nice lathe and I am envious.  I really like my lathe, but this one has some really nice features that I don't have.  Have fun turning.


----------



## Bree (Sep 9, 2009)

So far the Delta lathe has exceeded my expectations.  I am thrilled with it and equally thrilled with my new Beall triple buffer which is running on my old Excelsior lathe!!
:biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:


----------



## Displaced Canadian (Sep 9, 2009)

Noticed the lathe on the counter in the original pic, It's the same one I have. How well did it line up?


----------



## bradh (Sep 14, 2009)

Displaced Canadian said:


> Noticed the lathe on the counter in the original pic, It's the same one I have. How well did it line up?



I requested some mount info from Delta to see how it will work on my bench:

Spindle center to table top is 14.45” (367mm)
The hole pattern is a rectangle 3 5/32” x 30 1/8” (80mmx765mm)


----------



## jimemac66 (Sep 15, 2009)

*Sorry to keep being a pain*

I bit the bullet and ordered the Delta 46-460. I ended up getting my local Lowe's to order it. Thanks for all the input. I appreciate it. Now to me being a pain in the butt again. I have only been turning a year or so, and that turning is purely me trying to learn. Now that I have spent a little money and will have a decent lathe soon (I hope), I intend to learn to turn pens as well as bowls. I turned a few platters and bowls on my old ElCheapo lathe, but mostly I turned canes and walking sticks. What chuck would you guys recommend for bowl turning and why? And my next question; what do I need to start turning pens and small items such as bottle stoppers and such? I really appreciate any tips or advise you folks might give me.

Jim


----------



## alamocdc (Sep 15, 2009)

Congrats on the new arrival, Bree! I guess you best be gettin' busy now. ;-)


----------



## Bree (Sep 15, 2009)

alamocdc said:


> Congrats on the new arrival, Bree! I guess you best be gettin' busy now. ;-)


 
If trouble were a penny, I'd be a millionaire for all the crap I have gone through with work, people dying, funerals, website problems, getting ripped off by my hosting company, and a ton of other insane things keeping me from getting down in the shop to do what I really want to do.

I have some nice new kits and some good blanks I cut.  I just need time!!!
:frown::frown::frown:


----------



## dasimm (Sep 16, 2009)

jimemac66 said:


> I bit the bullet and ordered the Delta 46-460. I ended up getting my local Lowe's to order it. Thanks for all the input. I appreciate it. Now to me being a pain in the butt again. I have only been turning a year or so, and that turning is purely me trying to learn. Now that I have spent a little money and will have a decent lathe soon (I hope), I intend to learn to turn pens as well as bowls. I turned a few platters and bowls on my old ElCheapo lathe, but mostly I turned canes and walking sticks. What chuck would you guys recommend for bowl turning and why? And my next question; what do I need to start turning pens and small items such as bottle stoppers and such? I really appreciate any tips or advise you folks might give me.
> 
> Jim



my 2 cents:

For bowls up to 15" in diameter -  look into the Oneway and/or Vicmarc chucks... They cost more but are well worth the extra coin given the amount of trouble I've had with some of the other vendors. They offer plenty of options but start with the basics and figure out what you need as you go. Much depends on the type of bowls and other things you plan on turning.

As with any turning you are doing - it is absolutely paramount that you invest in some form of sharpening system. The Oneway Wolverine system is probably the least amount of investment but is absolutely fantastic in keeping your tools sharp. There are some other nice alternatives out there (Tormek, Worksharp, Norton, etc...) - just way beyond my budget.

Cheers


----------



## nava1uni (Sep 18, 2009)

I have a Oneway chuck and it is great because you can slowly add additional jaws or make them as you have a need for them.  I suggest that you take a turning class or pen turning class.  It certainly save time and lots of mistakes.  Pen turning is different from bowl turning in that it requires a bit different set up.  But is sure a whole lot of fun.


----------



## artme (Sep 19, 2009)

That certainly is a very good looking piece of kit. Finish looks better than on some more expensive machines.


----------

